# Lighting suggestions for Juwel Vision 180



## Carl Whitbread

I currently have a Juwel Vision 180 that has reflectors on it and the tubes have just been replaced. I am considering a new LED lighting system where the lighting can be adjusted and I wondered if there are any Juwel owners who have already been there and done it and would like to share their experience and or recommendation.

At the current time I have a sand substrate and no plants.....


----------



## Halley

I was going to post the same query - eager for any information


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron.c

Are you wanted to completely replace the current lights or supplement them?  Are they T5 or T8?

I took the hood off mine and replaced with TMC Grobeam 600's mounted on the Mountaray brackets and MMS rails

This is a Rio 125


----------



## Carl Whitbread

aaron.c said:


> Are you wanted to completely replace the current lights or supplement them?  Are they T5 or T8?
> 
> I took the hood off mine and replaced with TMC Grobeam 600's mounted on the Mountaray brackets and MMS rails
> 
> This is a Rio 125



Thank you for your reply Aaron. I will say that you have a lovely setup. My lights are T5 & I like theJuwel light system but the system is not dimmable so it looks like I will be going down a similar route. Are you pleased with the Growbeam?

Are you using RO water as I notice that it appears to be very clean


----------



## ian_m

I have just tonight installed a set of these replacing the existing Juwel T5 unit. Got them on the special Xmas offer that included reflectors.

http://www.iquaticsonline.co.uk/aqu.../iquatics-aqualumi-universal-4-tube-92cm.html

Included "tropical" tubes which are slightly "pinkish" compared to the old Juwel High Lite. Might replace two tubes with the Juwel High Lite, but lets see how I get on. Got the two sets of tubes on two timers so easy to halve light level if required.


----------



## Carl Whitbread

ian_m said:


> I have just tonight installed a set of these replacing the existing Juwel T5 unit. Got them on the special Xmas offer that included reflectors.
> 
> http://www.iquaticsonline.co.uk/aqu.../iquatics-aqualumi-universal-4-tube-92cm.html
> 
> Included "tropical" tubes which are slightly "pinkish" compared to the old Juwel High Lite. Might replace two tubes with the Juwel High Lite, but lets see how I get on. Got the two sets of tubes on two timers so easy to halve light level if required.



I would be interested to read more about your experience with this new system. I am considering moving away from my T5 unit in favour of led due to costs of replacing the T5 every 6 -12 months


----------



## ian_m

Why are you replacing the tubes they will last at least 5 years odd before they fail and will only be down to 80% level at that time anyway. If you search you will find a post and picture of mine of new T5 tube and 18month (2 year ?) and you will be pushed to tell which tube is which.


----------



## Halley

Have a look at these leds on aquasabi https://www.aquasabi.com/aquascaping/lighting/daytime-eco-902

You can use them with this for the juwel vision
https://www.aquasabi.com/aquascaping/lighting/daytime-adapter-for-juwel-aquariums


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waynest

I wonder when Juwel will release a LED lightbar, surely they must have something in development


----------



## Wombat

Carl Whitbread said:


> I would be interested to read more about your experience with this new system.


I'd be interested too  -Any chance of a mini review some time?


----------



## ian_m

Carl Whitbread said:


> I would be interested to read more about your experience with this new system



Finally decided that I needed more light for my Vision 180 and, being an electronic engineer and having designed LED driving electronics, making my own LED lights would be the way to go. However making the LED fixture look professional on top the tank, as well as actually giving more light than the existing Juwel dual T5 HO lights and being reliable would be hard and consume a large amount of time. Quality T5HO lights are about same brightness as LED, but not as concentrated as LED.

However I was well chuffed when I saw iQuatics postings on UKApps, offering Juwel lighting unit equivalents AND available with 4 tubes. This would be a much easier (and potentially cheaper) solution enabling me to double up the lights easily. Light levels would be known ie 4 x T5HO. Done.

So a 92cm iQuatics Aqualumi 4 tube fixture (and 4 free reflectors, as part of Xmas offer), was ordered, just before Xmas for delivery at start of January. I had a bit of correspondence with iQuatics, about would the light fixture be clear of external filter pipes in the tank, which in the end it is well clear and is no problem.

The light unit arrived, via DHL, well packaged. The package consists of two long boxes stuck together, one containing the light unit and other the tubes and reflectors. All very robust and strong. Unfortunately, DHL, bless them, had obviously decided to store the box in water, the smaller tube box had very soggy/mushy ends where water had clearly run through the box. The DHL guy, was actually refusing to deliver it in this state, however removing the soggy/mush revealed the tubes wrapped/sealed in bubble wrap and appeared OK. So I signed for it, but as NOT INSPECTED. Upon opening all was OK, the bubble wrap kept the water off the tubes and reflectors and main lighting unit was untouched. Plugging it all together it worked fine.

Anyway installed on tank, fine, is an exact fit on Vision 190, no length adjustment needed. The existing Juwel tank flaps fit fine.

Points to note are:

- It is heavy compared to the Juwel unit, being made from metal, so is really a two hand lift.
- The reflectors are very solid aluminium with polyester film inserts. Handy so when they get dirty you can use the other side of the film, before buying more film.
- The reflector clips are metal, so no plastic degradation and falling to bits like the Juwel reflector kits.
- It has two mains leads, one for a each pair of tubes. I have mine on two mains timers so I run two tubes 5pm to 11pm and the other two 7pm to 10pm.
- The lights are bright, especially with the reflectors, if you are not careful and haven't got CO2 and fertilisers spot on, you will melt your plants and grow algae.
- One issue I, found the 4 supplied tropical tubes, too pink/red for my liking. Plants didn't care, of course, still growing and pearling nicely. So I have switched two of the tubes to my previous Juwel HiLite day tubes. Looks a lot better in my opinion.
- The Juwel flaps now open and close much better with the light unit. With the Juwel lighting unit I used to have issues with the flaps "popping out of their holder" each time I opened the tank. Doesn't happen any more.

So a good purchased, from a UK company. Well done iQuatics.


----------



## aaron.c

Great to hear! I have just purchased one for my tank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagillham

How do you find the light?

I've been looking at lights for mine (120 long / 50 deep / 60 tall) and 3x T5 shows as 'too high' on some charts. This bar is 4x T5 and for a smaller tank.


----------



## cheekycharly

Got any pictures anyone I will buy one if they seem alright.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## ian_m

cheekycharly said:


> Got any pictures anyone I will buy one if they seem alright.



Below picture with two tubes on. Set camera to manual or else 2 tube and 4 tube on pictures appear the same. But is obviously a lot brighter with 4 tubes on. I am using the iQuatics supplier freshwater tubes (2 off) and 2 off Juwel High Lite tubes.


 

Picture with 4 tubes on.


 

How it all fits at front of Vision 180. Notice tank flaps fit fine, in fact fit better and firmer than they did with the Juwel lighting fixture.




How it fits at the back, plenty of room for filter pipework.




The mains splitter. Each plug powers two tubes via timer sockets.


----------



## Soilwork

Not to derail the original question but whilst we are on the subject I just upgraded my T8 light bar to the T5 high light fixture. Can anyone clarify whether jewels patented high lite jargon actually mean high output? 

Also would this be enough lighting to carpet dwarf hair grass over a vision 180.  I am using reflectors also. 

Glad I found this site and thread. Bookmarked for possible future upgrades.


----------



## ian_m

Soilwork said:


> Can anyone clarify whether jewels patented high lite jargon actually mean high output?


Yes it does mean high output, at least the High Lite day tubes are.



Soilwork said:


> Also would this be enough lighting to carpet dwarf hair grass over a vision 180. I am using reflectors also.


Yes it should be, but ensure your CO2, flow and ferts are spot on before trying to grow.

My HC and dwarf hair grass started growing well with my T5's (+reflectors) but my incompatible fish (mainly clown loaches) took a fancy to it, uprooting it and eating the roots.....


----------



## Soilwork

Thanks for the reply.  I have already planted the hair grass.  I bought some downoi too.  I got a bit cocky now I am finally injecting and bought some plants I have never tried before.

I am using the co2art advanced kit with sodastream (for ease) it comes with the bazooka atomiser and is placed under an internal filter that blow the bubbles towards the outer of a canister.  The canister outlet is aimed towards the front glass and the bubbles seem to be occupying most of the water column.  Running at 1 bubble per second. It's only day two so fingers crossed.

As for ferts.  I am using a soil substrate and dosing EI macros.


----------



## waynest

Juwel LED light bar incoming at last...

There's a separate timer/dimmer unit too

http://www.fish-fish-fish.com/juwel-helialux1200-led-light-unit-54-watt-23944-p.asp


----------



## aaron.c

Looks quite nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willh5080

Hello! Can you recommend lightning for Hagen Fluval Flex (first one here), please?


----------



## ian_m

willh5080 said:


> Hello! Can you recommend lightning for Hagen Fluval Flex (first one here), please?


I very much doubt you will find any other lights that fit this tank, the light unit looks very specific for this type of tank. May be able to bodge/DIY something with LED strips or LED spots, certainly not fluorescent tubes (or equivalent LEDs') as even the smallest tube is too big for this tank.

My experience of using "water proof" LED's strips in a tank hood show that it is almost impossible to fix the strips to the hood, all glues, sticky pads etc eventually come loose due to a combination of heat and moisture, and despite using quality silicone on all the wired joints water eventually seeps in corroding the copper inside the LED strips. .


----------

